# Titans (Shingeki no Kyojin) vs these other giants



## Majinsaga (May 9, 2013)

The titans from Shingeki no Kyojin



against these opponents

Apostles from Berserk







Awakened Beings from Claymore





Dinosaurs from Dragon Ball



Dark Souls bosses & mini bosses



Skyrim Giants


----------



## Countless Insect (May 9, 2013)

Aren't the SnK Titans, like very, very weak? As in, a modern day army can totally exterminate them all. 

That aside, the only ones that they have a chance of being I believe are the Skyrim Jotun and the dark souls bosses.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 9, 2013)

Awakened Beings Rape.


----------



## Saitomaru (May 9, 2013)

Countless Insect said:


> Aren't the SnK Titans, like very, very weak? As in, a modern day army can totally exterminate them all.



Pretty much. Other than the 'special' titans the only thing that makes the titans any sort of threat is their regen.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 9, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Awakened Beings Rape.



Yeah, that was a big mistake.

What about the giant demonized animals from Princess Mononoke?





Also it's deity


----------



## Majinsaga (May 12, 2013)




----------



## CheesyFreak (May 12, 2013)

all dark souls bosses and minibosses? i think gwyn, ornstein, artorias, nito and seath rape as they where wrecking havoc across dragons of the same size or bigger then the titans.


----------

